# what great potential could this have



## cathy1986 (Oct 4, 2012)

if i had the creativity and funds to do this i would  LIKE NEW! TV / Entertainment / Bookcase | Living room | Gumtree Australia Logan Area - Waterford

knock out some dividers in smaller parts or drill holes through so it could explore


----------



## shabbyy (Oct 4, 2012)

Buy/do it. Seriously. It would look awesome. And if you don't do it, I'll have the rage of a thousand white hot suns of fury.


----------



## cathy1986 (Oct 4, 2012)

lol!!! looks like i need the strong sun screen  i wish i wasnt broke  or i so would it would be a monster of a task to take on hahaha this is where a tradie bf would come in handy 

- - - Updated - - -

SOMEONE DO IT FOR ME  AND DONATE ME THE FINISHED PRODUCT


----------



## intoxicated88 (Oct 5, 2012)

who said you need a tradie to do it, I'm 15 and i built my own enclosure just need to know how to hammer a nail  But that would look f#[email protected] sick.


----------



## treeofgreen (Oct 5, 2012)

hahahahaha that is so weird. I have the EXACT same unit in my living room. Mrs wont let me touch it tho  I have thought of many cool things id like to do with it.

Mine was cheaper tho  $5.50 from ebay. I LOVE EBAY


----------



## cathy1986 (Oct 6, 2012)

treeofgreen said:


> hahahahaha that is so weird. I have the EXACT same unit in my living room. Mrs wont let me touch it tho  I have thought of many cool things id like to do with it.
> 
> Mine was cheaper tho  $5.50 from ebay. I LOVE EBAY


 
*stuff the mrs hahahahahha do it give her your credit card for the weekend tell her to go off with the girls and bam awesome enclosure time ***


----------



## Hamalicious (Oct 6, 2012)

That plan would cost more than buying a second tv cabinet!


----------



## cathy1986 (Oct 6, 2012)

but its soo awesome i would rather have snakes in that than a tv


----------



## Cypher69 (Oct 9, 2012)

cathy1986 said:


> but its soo awesome i would rather have snakes in that than a tv



I like the idea of even having the tv INSIDE the enclosure with the reptiles.


----------



## cathy1986 (Oct 9, 2012)

hahahah 

Cathy


----------



## Stuart (Oct 9, 2012)

Buy moving boxes and tape them together in a shape that suits you. 
Cut holes out for viewing and holes for your reptilian friends to move between the "rooms"
Spraypaint rooms any colour (Snakes love Blue, its calming to them...)
Gladwrap the viewing hole and sellotape the gladwrap properly.
Add reptile.
Stand back and admire your work

There ya go, I'll take my royalties in the form of cheques or shoes...

_Disclaimer: Might be a good idea to not follow above directions unless you are wanting to play hide and seek with your snake when it gets out._


----------



## TheReptileben (Oct 9, 2012)

what could you put in the smaller ones?


----------



## Stuart (Oct 9, 2012)

TheReptileben said:


> what could you put in the smaller ones?



Really small snakes...


----------



## cathy1986 (Oct 9, 2012)

id drill holes through them so they can explore 

Cathy


----------



## Cypher69 (Oct 10, 2012)

TheReptileben said:


> what could you put in the smaller ones?



I'd definitely hide my porn collection with the snakes.


----------



## BIGBANG (Oct 10, 2012)

the unit has 2pak paint finish( emporite) by the looks of it, that stuff is pretty nasty stuff when spraying it, i'm not sure about enclosing it and then heating up the inside, does anyone know if it gives of any fumes once it is heated? especially where the globes are where the heat is the hottest


----------



## Snowman (Oct 10, 2012)

I find they are never deep enough.

- - - Updated - - -

39cm deep = fail


----------



## cathy1986 (Oct 10, 2012)

BIGBANG said:


> the unit has 2pak paint finish( emporite) by the looks of it, that stuff is pretty nasty stuff when spraying it, i'm not sure about enclosing it and then heating up the inside, does anyone know if it gives of any fumes once it is heated? especially where the globes are where the heat is the hottest



isnt it just a laminate and wouldnt you rout in a coil for a heat cord and put a tile on top? if its to thin you could add a bit of thicker wood on top rout that and put tile on top the get some edging to make the raised heat platform look good or you could use heat mats. as for lighting you could get strip led lighting.
and i would use perspex to for the front maybe each could be a different colour make it look kool 
Cathy


----------



## BIGBANG (Oct 10, 2012)

hey cathy i'm pretty sure the add said polished cappachino finish or something like that, i'm a cabinet maket and to me it looked like a 2pak gloss finish, the add has been taken down now


----------

